
Microsoft Makes Native Languages More Accessible to often underserved cultures - brudgers
http://www.microsoft.com/Presspass/Features/2011/feb11/02-21IMLDay.mspx
======
rbanffy
Very impressed with Microsoft's 35 languages when compared to Ubuntu's 39
complete and 192 partially supported:
[http://people.ubuntu.com/~dpm/ubuntu-10.10-translation-
stats...](http://people.ubuntu.com/~dpm/ubuntu-10.10-translation-stats.html)

